
AMD Plans 64-Core Threadripper CPU: Report - rbanffy
https://gizmodo.com/too-many-cores-1835486780
======
bitwize
Holy smokes.

    
    
        make -j128 bzImage
    

Oh, the kernel compile is done? I haven't even sugared my coffee yet...

~~~
Koshkin
But will _your SSD_ be able to handle that?

~~~
dragontamer
Yes: [https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/eight-nvme-m2-ssds-in-
raid...](https://www.guru3d.com/news-story/eight-nvme-m2-ssds-in-raid-
on-x399-threadripper-reach-28-gbs.html)

~~~
pickle-wizard
Add some 50GB Ethernet and that would make one hell of a storage server. With
all the cores in a Threadripper you could do on the fly compression too.

------
dragontamer
Unfortunately, this is a Gizmodo article quoting wccftech.com. Both sites are
prone to false rumors.

Keep this flagged as a rumor, and keep an eye out for a legitimate website to
actually confirm (or deny) the claims.

------
rs23296008n1
I don't understand the resistance I saw in the article. I say bring it on: 64
cores is great. Cost isn't an issue because everything trickles down
eventually.

Modern operating systems have plenty of things to do with multiple cores. Just
having extra cores and running multiple single-threaded applications makes for
a smoother experience. With actual multithreading, eg compiling, graphics
rendering things trivially get better. That was certainly the case going from
4 to 16 using a 1950x when I upgraded my desktop.

The real limit will probably become bandwidth to keep all those cores humming
at full speed. I can easily see a future where we'll routinely expect some
cores to be io or ram limited and that particular performance tradeoff will be
commonly known to non-technical people. (Not just CS, dev / ops datacenter
types).

This kind of tradeoff is already in the current 32 core offering AFAIK.

------
tracker1
Very awesome, but a bit outside my budget considerations... right now, looking
at about $3500 for a 3950X build, and that's about my max on this. If they do
a 32 core for $1200 or so, _might_ be able to swing that.

------
ohiovr
Can cores really be merged for better single thread performance?

~~~
pacetherace
No. That was one of the main reason behind introducing multi-core
architectures. It is getting harder and harder to optimize the CPU cores,
neither can you keep pushing the CPU frequency. So the only option is to
create multi-core processors and build multi-threaded applications.

~~~
ohiovr
The article said cpus could be merged I must have misunderstood the meaning.

